# Yellow Film On Oil Cap.



## JonnyGLI03 (Mar 16, 2010)

my buddy has this yellow film on hil oil cap. whats the deal. when i was at school i heard it was something bad. help?


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Yellow Film On Oil Cap. (JonnyGLI03)*

It's condensation. It's from repeated short trip in cold weather. Take the car out for a long drive and it'll go away.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Yellow Film On Oil Cap. (1.8Tquattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tquattro* »_It's condensation. It's from repeated short trip in cold weather. Take the car out for a long drive and it'll go away. 

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tquattro* »_It's condensation. It's from repeated short trip in cold weather. Take the car out for a long drive and it'll go away. 

+1
Switching oil types also can make it go away permanently (unless you have a blocked or failing PCV which would prevent proper crankcase evacuation).


----------

